# Sponsoring visitor visa



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

We have been in Melbourne for a while and now planning to apply for our parents visitor visa. Does anyone knows what documents do I need to send to my parents in India, so that they can apply for their visitor visa. Really not sure where to start

Thanks for your help


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

mpgrewal said:


> We have been in Melbourne for a while and now planning to apply for our parents visitor visa. Does anyone knows what documents do I need to send to my parents in India, so that they can apply for their visitor visa. Really not sure where to start
> 
> Thanks for your help


1. Sponsership letter from your side with some supporting documents like Bank state meant, salary slip or employment contract copy, house tenancy cataract copy

2. Your passport copy with visa pages 

3. Filled application form 48R

4. If your parents aged more than 60, they may need complete medical, otherwise it is only chest X ray 

5. Sponsorship letter preferably on statutory declaration form and you can scan and email along with other documents 

6. Form 48R and all other documents should go to nearest VFS office in India 

You get visa in 2 weeks


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

EE-India said:


> 1. Sponsership letter from your side with some supporting documents like Bank state meant, salary slip or employment contract copy, house tenancy cataract copy
> 
> 2. Your passport copy with visa pages
> 
> ...


Thanks EE. I have sponsorship letter is a simple application (on plain paper) directed to High Commission of India (no particular format, right?) I have most documents except the rental agreement on my name? Is rental agreement mandatory?

Also, where do I download form 48R? 

Thanks for the detailed reply.


----------



## ashromi (Aug 15, 2012)

mpgrewal said:


> Thanks EE. I have sponsorship letter is a simple application (on plain paper) directed to High Commission of India (no particular format, right?) I have most documents except the rental agreement on my name? Is rental agreement mandatory?
> 
> Also, where do I download form 48R?
> 
> Thanks for the detailed reply.


Did your parents have to visit the VFS or just a postal application? Do they have to send in their passports?


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello friends,

I am planning to invite my mother and sister to help me and my pregnant wife with the delivery and the new-born. Kindly suggest if I need to file different visa applications for my mother and sister or can it be done with a single application ?


----------

